# ICAST SHOW in 2011



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

[/IMG]


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

g


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*JDM Tackle*

I met Randy of JDM Tackle at the show. He showed me several new lines of rods and they look great.
Jigging and popping fishermen didn't have much choices only a few years ago. Many quality jigging and popping rods have been developed by experienced fishermen in recent years.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*Braid Products*

Braid introduces new line of high end jigging and popping rods as well as other jigging and popping stuff this year.














































At the end of the show we had a great time at Olive's restaurant in Bellagio watching fountain display.
Horold joined the dinner with us.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank for posting Kil , nice ICAST Le Grande tour


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

X 2


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

X3


----------



## basshunter (May 22, 2010)




----------



## basshunter (May 22, 2010)

Well could not get the picture to post, I was wondering about the studio ocean mark low profile bait caster on the first page. I tried to google it but could not find it. Looks like a good reel. LOL probably out of my price range anyway as the ones I found are way high priced.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks a lot for posting those pictures. I was there all week and barely got to see half of the show! Fortunately, it was because we stayed pretty busy in the FnH and Buggs booth.

I'm really interested to hear your take on the easy2hooks. I'm glad you had the chance to stop by their booth and take some pictures. As one of the distributors for these hooks, I'm always intrigued to hear people's thoughts on the e2h technology. They are currently stocked in 25 Academy stores as a test. I'm sorry to say the test has not been going that well. Strangely enough, at the George R. Brown show we sold just over 500 packs of hooks. I'll sell close to that many in McAllen this weekend. I think it's a hook that MUST be explained to the angler so they completely understand how it works (and eventually buy!) Can't really expect this to happen at a big store, so I'm interested to hear other folks thoughts and figure out how we can make the "no-knot revolution" tangible.

Sorry for the hijack...saw the hooks in your pictures and got real excited!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

TxAdam said:


> Thanks a lot for posting those pictures. I was there all week and barely got to see half of the show! Fortunately, it was because we stayed pretty busy in the FnH and Buggs booth.
> 
> I'm really interested to hear your take on the easy2hooks. I'm glad you had the chance to stop by their booth and take some pictures. As one of the distributors for these hooks, I'm always intrigued to hear people's thoughts on the e2h technology. They are currently stocked in 25 Academy stores as a test. I'm sorry to say the test has not been going that well. Strangely enough, at the George R. Brown show we sold just over 500 packs of hooks. I'll sell close to that many in McAllen this weekend. I think it's a hook that MUST be explained to the angler so they completely understand how it works (and eventually buy!) Can't really expect this to happen at a big store, so I'm interested to hear other folks thoughts and figure out how we can make the "no-knot revolution" tangible.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack...saw the hooks in your pictures and got real excited!


Adam do you have them in stock in your shop . Im very interested to give them a extreme test 7 review for you.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

We closed the shop down in March, but I have all styles and sizes at our new office. PM your contact information and I'll get some put together for you to try out.


----------

